# 4 day power lifting routines?



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been thinking about switching to different routine than the cube. I like it but want to do each of the big 3 twice a week. I'm not too familiar with all the mmethods out there so if anyone knows of any that incorporates benchsquat and dead twice a week In a 3 or 4 day split please feel free to share with me. Any recommendations are welcome. Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2014)

And u typically go to the gym Monday Tuesday Thursday Fridays.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2014)

Run westside. You'll have 2 bench and 2 pull/squat days. One speed day of each, dynamic effort, and one heavy day, maximum effort. 

Joli made a good write up on westside basics somewhere in here.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 14, 2014)

I second Westside. It has the aspects you like from the cube, Max effort, Repetition (hypertrophy) and dynamic (speed). It trains each lift twice a week. It is tried and proven by some of the strongest lifters in the US, if not the world.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11498-Westside-Powerlifting-Training
That's Joli's thread.
PM me your email, I can send you some more Westside info if you are interested.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2014)

Those days are perfect for 5/3/1 
Squat / mon
Bench / tues 
Press/ thus
Pull/ fri 


I'm trying something new right now with it I changed the days around some 

Bench wide / mon 
Squat / pull tues   Every other week I'll go heavy squat and light pull then heavy pull light squat. 
Off/wed
Bench/ close grip 
Fri/. Some assistance work for my back


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2014)

Probably the best pure power routine I had was a Mon.: squat, Wed: bench Fri. Back.  Rack pulls on Friday, first exercise. Ya, one lift once a week and no LD until 4-6 weeks out from a comp. I stayed strong without killing my back. For me, all I needed to have a reasonable DL was to get the body working as one unit; about 4-6 weeks. ¼ squats around the same time; 4-6 weeks. Way too simple for most guys.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in recovery....  Some claim you only need to pull heavy once a month.  But obviously,  Louie Simmons knows much more than I do lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I'm a firm believer in recovery....  Some claim you only need to pull heavy once a month.  But obviously,  Louie Simmons knows much more than I do lol.


This is how I've trained since I started. Never thought I could squat or dead twice a week  but I wanna try something different for a change.


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I'm a firm believer in recovery....  Some claim you only need to pull heavy once a month.  But obviously,  Louie Simmons knows much more than I do lol.



Ya, but you know more about heavydeads83 then he does. No one is more of an expert on you then you.


----------



## yeti (Jul 15, 2014)

How about Sheiko? Multiple squats/benches per week, plenty of volume, as well as plenty of spreadsheets online for you to use so you can just plug in your numbers and go.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 15, 2014)

Bro you are advanced enough to get off cookie cutter programs and start writing your own based upon what your body needs.  No one can tell you that but you.  Start reading up on programming and periodization and try some different things out.  Monitor progress in a log religiously and adjust accordingly.

If you need some references for reading PM me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Bro you are advanced enough to get off cookie cutter programs and start writing your own based upon what your body needs.  No one can tell you that but you.  Start reading up on programming and periodization and try some different things out.  Monitor progress in a log religiously and adjust accordingly.
> 
> If you need some references for reading PM me.


This is what I've actually been thinking of doing. Make my own. Kinda base it off the cube but squat and bench twice a week and deadlift once a week.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 15, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> This is what I've actually been thinking of doing. Make my own. Kinda base it off the cube but squat and bench twice a week and deadlift once a week.



Exactly brother.  You know what works and what doesn't.  Have a go at it.  I am lucky to have a coach now at my PL gym who works my programming but it is basically the same idea.  Go with what you need, with what works, monitor, tweak.  Good luck bud.  Let us know what you come up with and how it goes!


----------

